# شرح طريقه العمل علي اجهزه الفحص



## احمد صلاح حجازي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ماهي اجهزة الفحص
هي معدات تستخدم للاتصال مع البرنامج الداخلي للعقل لقراءة المعلومات التي يستقبلها العقل وقراءة الاعطال التي يسجلها العقل علما ان هذه الاجهزة لاتستطيع الوصول الى الاعطال الميكانيكية او الكهربائية العامة الا اذا كانت تحت المراقبة من قبل حساسات العقل مثلا اعطال ميكانيك المحرك في الرنكات او السلندر او ضغط الاويل بم لا يمكن التحقق منها بالجهاز لانها خارج دائرة المراقبة للحساسات
كيف تتم عملية الفحص
تتم بواسطة الاتصال بين العقل والجهاز عن طريق نقاط ارسال واستقبال المعلومات التي توجد في كل العقول بالتصميم الاساسي للعقل وفي بعض الموديلات تتم بواسطة سلك واحد يسمى كي لاين حيث يتم من خلال هذا السلك عملية السؤال والجواب بين العقل والجهاز
كيف يحفظ العقل القراءات والاعطال
تصل للعقل قيم الحساسات المتصلة معه ويقوم بحفظ القيم في ملف خاص بجهاز الفحص وكذلك يقوم العقل بمراقبة قيم الحساسات اذا خرجت عن القيم المقررة يسجل عطل عن ذلك الحساس ويحفظ معلومات عن لحظة التعطل في ملف اخر خاص بالجهاز يسمى مسجل الاعطال وملف المعلومات المجمدة وعندما تصل السيارة للفحص يسأل الجهاز العقل عن كل الفقرات ويقوم الغقل بالاجابة عنها حسب مامخزون في الملفات التي ذكرت
تاريخ اجهزة الفحص
توجد اجهزة فحص منذ الثمانينات للسيارات الامريكية واليابانية والاوربية التي كانت شائعة وكانت كل شركة تصنع فيشة الفحص الخاصة بها ومن شركة تتفق معها وحتى بداية التسعينات بدأت الشركات الكبرى توحد فيشة فحص لمنتجاتها من السيارات ومن ثم مع دخول شركات كثيرة وجديدة لسوق صناعة السيارات مثل الكوري والصيني والاسترالي ومن اوربا الشرقية وغيرها تولدت الضرورة لتوحيد نظام فحص السيارات في كل العالم فخرجت لنا فكرة فيشة الفحص او بي دي 1 obd i وبعدها تطورت فكرة فيشة الفحص الموحدة الى او بي دي 2 obd ii وذلك في منتصف التسعينات وفي مطلع الالفية 2000 تم استحداث نضام الفيشة الجديدة للفحص وهي فيشة وهي can bus
انواع اجهزة الفحص الشائعة
من الانتاج الامريكي snap on وهو جهاز متخصص بالسيارات الامريكية او الموردة لاميركا من دول اخرى otc gensys وهو جهاز متخصص بالامريكي والاوربي والمورد لاميركا من دول اخرى
الانتاج الاوربي globalجهاز اوربي عام للسيارات في العالم و الاوربية خصوص
الانتاج الكوري carman scanوهو جهاز عام لكل الانواع من السيارات في العالم ويتخصص بالكيا والهونداي
الانتاج الصيني launch x431جهاز عام لكل انواع السيارات في العالم ويتخصص بالاسيوي منه واغلب هذه الاجهزة تحتوي الفيش القديمة للسيارات قبل توحيد الفيشة العامة او بي دي 2 وحسب حداثة السيارة تكون عملية الفحص اعمق وادق وتتمكن من اجراء عمليات التصفير والتغيير في العمل واذا كانت قديمة كان الفحص سطحي للاعطال المسجلة وبعض القراءات العامة
طريقة استخدام اجهزة الفحص
•	يجب ان تكون لنا المعرفة بالسيارة المراد فحصها من حيث النوع الموديل ونوع المحرك ونوع النظام الالكتروني ايضا في بعض الانواع
•	تحديد نوع فيشة الفحص الموجودة واذا كانت متوفرة بجهازك ام ل
•	تحديد عام للعطل بالسيارة من خلال محادثة صاحبها لمعرفة الجدوى الممكنة من عملية الفحص
•	توصيل الجهاز بالفيشة المتوفرة والمناسبة على ان يكون البرنامج يحتوي السيارة المراد فحصه
•	فتح مفتاح السيارة وتشغيل الجهاز وتركه ليعد البرنامج ومن ثم اتباع تعليمات الشاشة الخاصة بالجهاز من خلال تحديد نوع السيارة وموديل السنة اذا طلب ونوع الفيشة المستعملة اذا طلب ونوع المحرك الموجود اذا طلب ايض بعد هذه الخطوات يبدأ الجهاز بالمسح الالكتروني بحثا عن السيارة وعندما يؤمن الاتصال معها سوف يعرض عليك قائمة القائمة تحتوي المنظومات التي يمكن قراءتها في السيارة مثل المحرك الكير الكهربائي البريك الكهربائي منظومة الاكياس الهوائية وغيرها من المنظومات ذات التحكم الالكتروني في السيارة
•	الان يجب ان نختار المنظومة التي نريد فحصها اولا مثلا المحرك قد يعرض علينا حينها انواع من المحركات ذو الكامشفت الواحد أو ذو الكامشفت الثنائي او يسأل المحرك ذو وقود خالي من الرصاص او وقود يحتوي على الرصاص ليحدد منطقة التوريد حسب النوع او نوع السلندر اربعة مستقيم او ستة في او ثمانية سلندر مثل
•	بعد هذا التحديث يتم الدخول للمنظومة المطلوبة ويعرض علينا اختيارات الدخول لمسجل الاعطال لقراءة الاعطال السابقة المسجلة في ذاكرة العقل او اجراء عملية مسح للاعطال السابقة لتحديد الاعطال الحالية فقط او قراءة قيم الحساسات الحالية او قراءة المعلومات المجمدة منذ اخر عطل مسجل او اجراء عملية تحكم بتشغيل وأطفاء بعض المكونات التي يتحكم بها العقل مثل الفيتبم او البخاخ المعين او الايسي وغيرها
•	عند قراءة الاعطال المسجلة لايجوز اعتبارها اعطال فعلية دائمية وانما قد تكون سجلت اثناء اعمال الفحص غير المدروسة لذا نقوم بتسجيل كل الاعطال التي نجدها ثم نقوم بمسحها من ذاكرة العقل لان العقل احيانا يوقف بعض العمليات بسبب وجود اعطال مسجلة ومن ثم نجري عملية تشغيل واطفاء للسيارة وشوط فحص تراي ونعود بعدها لقراءة مسجل الااعطال لمعرفة الاعطال الثابتة من المتطايرة واذا وجدنا عطل ثابت نرجع الى قراءة الحساس الذي يمثله العطل اذا كانت طبيعية فالعطل كاذب او بمعنى اصح يسجل بسبب ضرفي للمحرك مثلا يسجل عطل حساس الكرنك عندما تكون البطارية ضعيفة وعندما يكون المشغل السلف ضعيف بالتدوير للمحرك وعلى هذا الاساس لايجوز اعتباره عاطلا الا بعد اجراء عمليات الفحص الكلاسيكية المعتادة للبحث عن العطل لكن في هذا المثال نحن ضيقنا منطقة البحث عن العطل من خلال استخدام الجهاز بالبحث


----------



## hakim1971 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

Jazak allah 
wa
baraka _allaho fik


----------



## zohier osamah (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا لك


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م معاويه (10 مايو 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككور وبارك الله فيك وامتعنا بالجديد


----------



## ابن الديوانية (14 مايو 2011)

اشكرك .. نتمنى المزيد ..


----------



## malak200029 (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك اله خيرا كثيرا على هذا التوضح الجيد


----------



## basima_asbasima (23 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## رحيل العمر (24 يناير 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## saad_srs (24 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## farouksi (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير مهندس احمد وبارك الله فيك .
وكان عندى استفسار .
عندى سيارة باسات 1999 6 سلندر وكنت ابحث عن البرنامج الذى استطيع به الدخول الى عقل السيارة من خلال كمبيوترى الخاص ...
وشكرا جزيلا ... محمد فاروق


----------



## MOHAMED ALHBICI (29 يناير 2012)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الشماخ (22 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## طلال منصور (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
بس كنت احب اعرف ازاى اعمل اختبار impact time على جهاز تشخيص اعطال مرسيدس star


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (10 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر اخي الفاضل على هذه المعلومات 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حازم فوزي إبراهيم (16 أبريل 2012)

مشاركة رائعة جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## FCAR (12 فبراير 2013)

fcar أحدث جهاز فحص متعددة الوظائف السيارات وهو متخصص في تصميم لتشخيص أنظمة التحكم الإلكتروني محرك البنزين والديزل  
وقد تلقى هذا المنتج ترحيبا حارا منذ وصوله إلى السوق. ويستخدم على نطاق واسع في معظم الدول من مختلف شركات الصيانة،و شركات صناعة السيارات، ومحطات التصليح ومصنعين السيارات البنزين والديزل 
يتبع تصميم المعايير الدولية ويعتمد تصميم النمطي التكنولوجيا المتقدمة. يمكن أن تشخيص جميع أنواع أنظمة التحكم البنزين والديزل بسرعة فائقة وسهولة، ويتضمن برنامج مميز جداً خصوصا بالنسبة للصين وأوروبا وأمريكا واليابان وماليزيا وكوريا وهلم جرا.
مع جهاز (أف كار) بامكانك الإستغناء عن إقتناء مجموعة من الأجهزة الخاصة والشاملة لما تكلف من مبالغ طائلة وعدم سهولة التعامل معها ، وهذا هدف شركتنا جهاز واحد بإمكانه تقديم جميع الحلول وسعر مناسب


----------



## محمد يوسف5 (20 فبراير 2013)

بالمختصر كده الجهاز قد يعطيك معلومات خاطئة ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليه


----------

